# Wifi kit?



## fredvs (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello.

I have find this doc about installing wifi => http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/wireless.html

Ok, it explains how to install wifi system.

But what must be installed to:
- get list of wifi network available.
- connect to one of this network.
- manage password.
- edit config of each wifi.

Thanks.

Fre;D


----------



## shepper (Aug 22, 2015)

The are several options.
For command line use you scan with `ifconfig wlan0 up scan` and then set the SSID/encryption via ifconfig(8). There has also been work on a GUI Thread 50638


----------



## fredvs (Aug 22, 2015)

@ shepper => this is exactly what I want, command line and gui tool, many thanks.

Fre;D


----------

